# help help my hens are plucking feathers !!!!!!



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

Hi everyone , slight problem with couple of my hens , one hen has feathers been plucked on her back bottom , like a cockerel has been on her but I have no cockerel , and other hen someone has been plucking her tail feathers ? Any idea why , many thanks chicken john


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Can you post a pic? Could they be molting? Possible low protein?


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I have seen this. They are pulling blood feathers. They need protein! Feed some cat food.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

You usually won't have feather picking if there is adequate space in a coop and run for birds to avoid one another. If it's just molting, it's normal and this too shall pass. Can you post a pic and give more info? 

If you actually see the birds picking feathers, it's normally a space issue. If you are feeding regular, formulated feed rations they will have adequate proteins to provide for their nutritional needs.


----------



## chicken_coop99 (Jun 19, 2013)

I had just 2 chickens once in a 12 by 8 run and a big coop and one of them would peck the other so we got read of it they had plenty of space


----------



## tonimceach (Apr 5, 2013)

Try the cat food!!! I just went through this and it helped!!!!!


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

I was reading up in cat food to give them more protein I have cooked them some boiled eggs and some dried cat food has been given , so hopefully sorts it out , I will post pictures today sometime , thanks for the answers ,


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

Pictures of feathers being plucked out of back of my polish , and tail feathers plucked from my Wheaton maran ? Any ideas


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Not sure...some birds molt in that area first. Are yours old enough to be molting? I see pin feathers growing back, so they aren't picking out all the pin feathers, though I can see some seems to have been pulled out. 

Have you checked them for mites or lice? 

I would check to see if there is something causing irritation or self plucking such as the mites. Then I'd cover those areas with something like Blu-Kote or NuStock. NuStock would promote regrowth of the hair while protecting it from further predation,whereas the Blu-Kote is just a preventative and also has some insecticide and antibiotic action, I do believe. 

I think Blu-Kote is easier to find and cheaper than the NuStock, but I've never used it, personally.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

You are right, it looks like rooster tracks on her back. Do you have a dominant hen that mounts ?


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

Their maybe a dominant hen , but the polish who has feathers plucked gets on with others , have also checked for mites and lice doesn't seem to be any , and all my birds are treated , it could be over crowding , Iam in process of building bigger run , but don't think it is to do with that , I'm alittle lost , their are on cat biscuits now higher protein , thanks for all the info .


----------

